# instruccion BTFSS y BTFSC



## VERA (Sep 12, 2006)

mirando la hoja de instrucciones del pic no se si lo estare aciendo mal pero en la siguiente pregunta m sale salto si NO dio cero.es esto correcto o la respuesta marcada justo aki debajo,esq esa es la q los profesores dieron por correcta.

2º)si en una posición de la memoria de programa se tiene almacenado el valor: 
01 1101 0000 0011,¿q sucede al ejecutar esa instrucción? 
Respuesta: 
Salto de una instrucción si la operación anterior dio cero.


----------



## hawk360 (Sep 12, 2006)

esque la instruccion por si sola no es correcta. Hay que indicarle un bit y depende de cual sea salta si es 1 o 0.

Ej: BTFSS PORTA,2

Salta la siguiente instruccion si el bit 2 del PORTA es 1. Si es 0 ejecuta la siguiente instruccion con total normalidad. Y para BTFSC pues lo contrario.


----------



## ben99 (Sep 12, 2006)

para usted saltar debe ir presedido una pregunta 

 ii          btfss   status,0              ; exceso de 255 salta 
            goto rrr
            siga 


ii          btfss    status,2            ;si la operacion = 0 ; salta una instruccion 
           goto    N_0                   ;puesto que se activó el bit 2 del status.
           siga 

saludos


----------

